# Squeaking blower fan



## 72specialized (Apr 24, 2016)

I've had this issue for months and months. It sounds like birds chirping very quietly in my glove box area. The sound is very speratic and has no rhythm to it at all. I had a very difficult time tracking the noise as I only have one ear that works well so every noise to me sounds like it's coming from the same area. so recently it's getting warmer here so I turned the fan up to 2 with the ac on and the noice disappeared. It's the dam fan but only on setting one! Has anyone experienced this? Had it at the dealership Thursday and they offered a new blower motor for $200. I've only had the car for 13 months but I've put 710000km on it. Any fix for this or should I have taken them up on the offer??


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

If you are mechanically inclined, I'd get a new one from RockAuto and install it yourself. 
2012 CHEVROLET CRUZE 1.4L L4 Turbocharged Blower Motor | RockAuto
You can get it there for between 45-80 bucks.

Book time is 1/2 hour, dealer price for blower motor is about 165. So the price the dealer gave you is about right.


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

I hope you can see that, sorry so small.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Same problem my Cruze, problem was the top of that squirrel cage blower motor was hitting the shroud above it. Removed the blower, super easy on this car, and glued on washers to the top of the three attachments points on the blower that mates with the housing. 

This dropped that wheel about a millimeter so it wasn't against that shroud anymore. The noise you are stating was identical to mine. The way I found it was by removing the cabin filter, could feel the top of that wheel being extremely close to the shroud. Could also rock the base of the motor to stop it.


----------



## 72specialized (Apr 24, 2016)

That's awesome guys!!! So pleased I joined this site. I'll tear it apart this coming week and try the "spacing" to see if that solves it and I'll repost back! A bigTHANK YOU for the help!!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Had the exact same chirps on fan setting one. 

Had the fan and motor replaced at no charge by GMPP. 

The problem was the friction-fit motor bearing spinning in it's housing. Apparently it happens to all of them - but only noticed by people who limit their fan use to level one or two.


----------

